# Stryker Instruments in Cork, Phone Interview and the Gallop system test.



## just lookin (17 Nov 2008)

Hi all,
I am an engineering Graduate just out of college and I'm on the hunt for work. 

Anyway, Stryker Instruments in Cork have contacted me and set up a phone interview with me this week. From what I gather this phone interview is part of their screening process to weed out the people who dont "fit" the company.

Following my initial research It seems Stryker have a strict selection process based on a recruitment system known as the Gallop system which is used extensively in their American plants so I presume the same method is used here in Ireland.

What I'm hoping to learn from anyone is:
*1.* Does anyone have an idea of the type of questions asked in the 45min phone interview?
*2.* What is the work environment like within Stryker instruments in Cork with respect to areas such as manufacturing and R&D. (Keen to hear from actual experience here)?
*3. *What are they like with regards to pay etc. and to work for on the whole?

Thanks.


----------



## Blossy (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Question about Stryker interview*

hiya just looking, i dont work in Stryker, but my friend works there, he got in there abt 5-6 years ago, they provide alot of opportunities for training and development, they seem to pay well, and acknowledge and appreciate, hard work and intelligence. it doesnt answer your Q's but perhaps, if you contacted the recruitment agency that they mite use as they can make follow up calls, after clients have done the telephone interview, and they may give you a better idea.?

Justa  suggestion, Best of Luck


----------



## just lookin (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Question about Stryker interview*

Hey Blossy,
Thanks for the luck,
This first interview from what I gather will be carried out by internal HR, Further assesments are conducted by the outside agency. I was advised not to quiz them on the type of questions I'll be asked as they are very protective of this info also it seems that if you are not successful in the interview they tend not to provide feedback.
From what I gather, when it comes to stryker, you either have what they are looking for or you dont. 
Thanks for the reply, perhaps your friend may have some advise for me, Im open to all info.


----------



## dustie (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Question about Stryker interview*

Hi, I work in R&D in the medical devices sector so i've heard a lot about Stryker.. it seems to be a nice place to work and never hard any bad remarks about it from people I know working there. I have heard complaints about their selection process though. Its made up of a lot of generic comments which you have to choose that you agree with. For example "Would you like to know a little about a lot, or a lot about a little?". I dont know what the right answer is so just go and do it - there's nothing really which will prepare you. Good luck.


----------



## just lookin (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: Question about Stryker interview*

Hey dustie,
would you believe that I was just looking at that exact same question a second ago, "Would you like to know a little about a lot, or a lot about a little?". Yea, God knows what they want you to say there!
Thanks for your input.


----------



## dustie (22 Nov 2008)

*Re: Question about Stryker interview*

Ya.. its one of those things..who knows what rubbish HR answer they are looking for. Just go for it and if you dont get it there are plenty of other  engineering companies which are still hiring graduates.. its all about perseverance.


----------



## ajapale (17 Apr 2010)

moderation bump in response to similar question posted today.

aj


----------

